# What are our chances?



## hayden10 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,
I have twenty five years experience ( no formal qualifications)as a bench worker in the jewellery trade ( repairs, custom work, etc)and my wife gained a city and guilds and has two years experience as a dental assisitant. We have two children (eleven and four) and are looking to move from England to the states. What chance do we have of getting in? Any advice much appreciated.
Thanks, Steven


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Steven, 

Welcome to the forum. 

Have you thought about attending any emigration expos? (Try emigration expo in google). That's one of the things we did when we were thinking about coming to Australia and you'll find that one expo covers many different countries. There are agents there that can give you free consultations and they will be able to give you a yes or no. 

We were told no by 2 agents before we found the third that said they could get us into Australia.

Good luck.
Regards,
Karen


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

hayden10 said:


> Hi,
> I have twenty five years experience ( no formal qualifications)as a bench worker in the jewellery trade ( repairs, custom work, etc)and my wife gained a city and guilds and has two years experience as a dental assisitant. We have two children (eleven and four) and are looking to move from England to the states. What chance do we have of getting in? Any advice much appreciated.
> Thanks, Steven


OK - the bad news first. The US doesn't really have much of a skilled trades program for visas. You need to be in a trade that is in short supply in the US, though the Consulates don't have lists of what these trades might be. The "privileged worker" groups nearly all require a university degree of some sort.

Your best bet is to study the website on visas for the US Embassy/Consulate in London : Consular Affairs U.S. Embassy London
Click on the link for "Immigrant Visas" and you'll see the categories.

It also helps tremendously if you have some sort of link to the US - family living there or if you've lived there before or worked there in some capacity before. UK citizens aren't eligible for the US visa lottery.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Kaz,
I'm not sure there is much of an American presence at those immigration expos these days. Immigration is a hot topic lately - and the US has never really gone out of its way to try and attract more immigrants than it already has.

In some markets, you may find adverts for immigration attorneys who offer to handle the paperwork for going to America - or even for the visa lottery. You have to be very careful with these folks, as they are generally very expensive and they can't guarantee results. As with many things in the US, however, it can be helpful to have an attorney representing you.

That said, there is no reason to use an agent of any sort for the US visa lottery (despite the ads you see all over the Internet for these "services"). They give you no better chance at winning - and, if your name appears twice in the same lottery pool (like if you apply yourself, and then hire a lottery agent), you'll be automatically eliminated. Entering the lottery is free. You only have to pay if you're a winner - and then it's only $100 or so. What some of those agents charge (saying they'll pay your airfare) is as much as a ticket to the US!

In any event, it's probably lots easier to get into Australia these days. At least if you have a needed skill.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## tilly (Jan 31, 2008)

You and your wife have skills. Your skill as a jewelry bench worker is less clearly defined. Contact some jewelry manufacturers or retailers in the USA and see what their need is. Job postings are a good place to start. Establish a relationship and see how much they need your services and will help you get your visa. You can always visit as a tourist and meet your USA contacts in person.


----------

